# A nice RY4 base not to sweet juice



## kimbo (7/6/16)

As the title say, i am looking for something like VM4 but it looks like everybody that stock VM4 and MMM just do 6mg, i am looking for 12mg. Can someone please help?


----------



## method1 (7/6/16)

I'm sure @Mike can do 12mg for you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/16)

But Vapour Mountain has VM4 up to 18 mg, and more if you ask? Or are you talking about other vendors that stock VM juices?


----------



## kimbo (7/6/16)

Yes .. to get VM and MMM from two different shops is not a problem in 12mg

But to get it at one shop is the problem, and me staying in and outlying area they hit you with shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/16)

kimbo said:


> Yes .. to get VM and MMM from two different shops is not a problem in 12mg
> 
> But to get it at one shop is the problem, and me staying in and outlying area they hit you with shipping


Well tell Vape King to get with programme and stock MMM, because they now stock VM.  





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/6/16)

kimbo said:


> Yes .. to get VM and MMM from two different shops is not a problem in 12mg
> 
> But to get it at one shop is the problem, and me staying in and outlying area they hit you with shipping


Ah, ok that makes perfect sense.


----------



## kimbo (7/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Well tell Vape King to get with programme and stock MMM, because they now stock VM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@rogue zombie they are one of the shops you can only get 3mg and 6mg


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/16)

kimbo said:


> @rogue zombie they are one of the shops you can only get 3mg and 6mg


Oh right, you want 12mg... :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (7/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh right, you want 12mg... :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I do 18mg my sister 12mg


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/16)

kimbo said:


> I do 18mg my sister 12mg



I'm not sure if you still DIY, but this is my favourite RY4 - commercial or non:

*Rocketpuppy's RY4*

I also dont like very sweet RY4's, I find many far too 'caramel'y'... but I've had this one, and loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I'm not sure if you still DIY, but this is my favourite RY4 - commercial or non:
> 
> *Rocketpuppy's RY4*
> 
> I also dont like very sweet RY4's, I find many far too 'caramel'y'... but I've had this one, and loved it.


Ah, I found that one today and was on the verge to post it here for @kimbo. Extremely popular recipe, In two minds whether to mix it up or not as I am not a RY4 fan at all.


----------



## kimbo (7/6/16)

I am short of the AP and RY4 for that mix but looks really nice 

On y next DIY buy i am sure to add to try this mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, I found that one today and was on the verge to post it here for @kimbo. Extremely popular recipe, In two minds whether to mix it up or not as I am not a RY4 fan at all.



It is as good as Ry4 gets... but it is still RY4.
I started on Ry4's, but many are far too sweet, which eventually put me off. This one restored my liking for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (8/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> It is as good as Ry4 gets... but it is still RY4.
> I started on Ry4's, but many are far too sweet, which eventually put me off. This one restored my liking for them.


I bought some AP and RY4 today as soon as it gets here i am making a batch. Thx @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/6/16)

kimbo said:


> I bought some AP and RY4 today as soon as it gets here i am making a batch. Thx @rogue zombie



No prob, hope you like it 

I've heard RY4 only needs a week steep at that percentage, but I give it 2 weeks at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/6/16)

kimbo said:


> I bought some AP and RY4 today as soon as it gets here i am making a batch. Thx @rogue zombie


Please let us know how you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

